# Union County



## suchesbowhunter (Aug 31, 2012)

Any one hunting on the Suches side this year?


----------



## NATHAN WILKINS (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes sir! Will be in the woods alot this year.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool man.  Let me know how you do please.  PM me if you need some one to hunt with up here.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 26, 2012)

If I can get myself moving in the morning, I'll go see if I can find a deer. 10/27/2012 is a doe day in the National Forest. Not planning to join any hunting clubs in Hancock County in the near future - cost to much and to far to drive. Dave


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll be hunting on the Suches side of Union county a lot this fall.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Oct 26, 2012)

Wetzel if yall are in the same area as last year send them up hill.  I have some pictures that you would like!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wetzel - I'll probably be on the north side mainly of Union Co. and some in Cooper's Creek during small game season. Years ago I did some small game hunting in the Chestatee and parked at Dockery Lake. Dave


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Oct 27, 2012)

I was out before daylight on the side of the road this morning waiting for some light so I could walk into the Chattahoocee NF for doe day. Just still hunted a few hours. Didn't see any deer and when it started to sprinkle some rain I headed to the truck, naturally when I got everything in the truck I heard a shot. Good to get out and I may go back this afternoon. Dave


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 8, 2012)

suchesbowhunter said:


> Wetzel if yall are in the same area as last year send them up hill.  I have some pictures that you would like!



We'll be in the same area again this year. I'd like to see the photos sometime...


----------

